# NEWBIE, looking to set up my 120 but need HELP!!



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Hello all, welp I am completly new to the FW side of aquariums, Ive been in salt water reef tanks for awhile and now Im taking a step to FW and a break from SW. I currently have a 120 glass tank (4x2x2) and a custom made stand and canopy I made, I make all my stands and canopies  Now I am looking to do a nice planted tank and need to know whats the best lighting and the best filtration for it will be, the way I like to set up my tanks are to set it up that I can keep whatever I want, not setting it up for lets say low lighting and than I want to throw high lighting plants in there and would have to buy all new lighting, I hope that makes sence, with that said, Id like to know whats the best lights, IE , PC's...T5s....or??? Filtration , I have 2 Emporior 400s but ive heard about canisters,,, whats the best to get??

Thanks so much and looking forward to talking with you guys and gals .....Thanks

Heres some pics of my current stand and canopy and tank when it was saltwater and the other pic is the 180 reef stand and canopy I build last year....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Gorgeous stand & conapy that you made!

Since your so good with your hands you could go with a retrofit kit for lighhting... http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html

However you may be able to go with the fixture you already have and just change the bulbs out for plant friendly ones.

As far as filters the Rena Filstar is the best in my eyes. You could go with the Xp3... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...umpharmaceuticalsrenafilstarxp3canisterfilter


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful info, Ill look into that filter and about the lights, will 4 be good enough which will be approx 2 watts per gallon? I was looking into the PCs also. I have ALOT of reading to do thats all I know


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You can use everything from your saltwater set up. Just swap out the light bulbs to those of freshwater(typically from 5000K-10000K). Or if you want, you can build a new hood with metal halide. That is in my opinion the best form of lighting because it allows you to grow any plant types. 

And you can practically grow plants in any of the substrates currently available in the LFS. It is all just a matter of different approach and methodology. For minimal amount of headache and hassle, I highly recommend ADA's Aquasoil(IMHO). There are 3 different varieties, with the main difference being the color. AS takes guess work out of growing plants so you can concentrate on the aquascaping aspect. 

Great looking stand and hood, by the way. Very beautiful piece of furniture as I prefer to call my aquarium set ups


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, how many watts would you reccomend on a 24" deep tank?? I would guess 150-175's??

Thanks for the compliments and yes it is a piece of furniture!!! It adds to the rest in the house, I made sure I stained mine to match my entertainment center!!

I like your thinking of being able to keep any plant with the MHs, that is my train of thought all the time, might as well build something that you can keep anything in so ya dont have to upgrade and waste mula in the future 

ADA's Aquasoil - where do you get something like this, sorry but im totally a newbie on this FW, if ya like to know about SW I can help with that  Thanks again


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I use a have a 90G Same dimensions as your tank except only 18 front to back. The 24 depth is an issue as I well know.

I run a 4x55 setup from ahsupply and like it a lot. I run the pairs on two seperate timer with a 6 hour overlap. Works well except for high light ground covers. They do not get enough, due to the depth.

I am going to add another 2x55 kit, but put 36 watt bulbs in it and tie it to the timer that has the light that run into the evening.

If I was doing a 120 I would do this:

6x55 from ahsupply. two timers. each running 8 hours with a six hour overlap, and I ould put 4x55 on the timer that will be on when you see the tank the most. Does that make sense?


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

I think I got ya,!!! ill have to read it a few times once Im ready to set the timmers, but I appericate the feedback, what about MHs like 2x175 with the spider reflectors any experiance with them?? I know in a SW tank they penitrate like a mo fo!!! as well as the T5s with the SLR reflectors...thanks for the info..


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I have no experience with MHs. Most of the people I know do not switch to MH until the start to approach the 200G range, but there is no reason they can't work for you.


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks man, Ill do alittle more research on that, thanks for your help, what do you reccomend for a filter?? I have 2 Emporer 400s I was thinking of putting on there but than I hear something about the bio wheels and CO2 and than I also read that canisters are better...arrrggg which one!!!!! LOL Thanks

Trust me I know this is an opinion and what works for someone might not work for another, just like SW....but Im just looking for the majority of success stories!!! If theres a such thing


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I use Bio-Wheels on my small tanks and love them. I use a All-Glass Aquarium MegaFlows Sump Filter on my 90G. Most people do not like wet-dry setups with planted. I do.

As long as you can maintain your desired CO2 the wet-dry setup gives you maximum biological filtration.

I think the 400s would be fine, not sure it is enough filtration, ut if you have plenty of plants you will be fine.


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

I hve a drilled 120 with dual overflows now but wanted to eliminate the drains and just do a non drilled tank, someone posted a canister filter, I forget the name and than I hear the Ehime (sp) canisters are the best....so maybe ill sell the 400s and just get the big canister so I dont have to worry about the 400s not being enough, see I like to do things once and If I have to spend more loot in the begining itll still be cheaper if I buy something now and it not being enough than having to buy something new, cause I know ya cannt get back no wheres near what ya paid for something new..

whats your suggestions on what to have on the botton of the tank?? I want a pretty heavy planted tank with fish, and once again Ive been hearing that one thing is better than the other, ie peatmoss???


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Fishdood25 said:


> Thanks, how many watts would you reccomend on a 24" deep tank?? I would guess 150-175's??
> 
> Thanks for the compliments and yes it is a piece of furniture!!! It adds to the rest in the house, I made sure I stained mine to match my entertainment center!!
> 
> ...


I'd say at least 200-300+ Watt because it is a deep tank and also a pretty good sized. As for AS, we have 2 stores in USA that sell them. One is ADG and is located in Houston, while the other is Aquaforest and is located in San Francisco. Both are great stores with good service! Just go check out the Sponsor Section and you will find them.

And yes, saltwater is still the mecca I would love to make someday


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Whats the aquaforest one, I cant find that in the sponser secton.....Thanks


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Found it, thanks


Ok heres what I am thinking.....300 watts from that ahsupply place...Any reccomendations on the K value, should I get all the same or mix some??

Filters, 2 - of the Rena XP3's

And than a CO2 thingy, just need a good place to get it from.....


Now that Big Als online place, there the cheapest Ive seen for those filters, are they a good place to get from, Ive never heard or ordered from them and would like to know if any of ya guys and gals bought from them before?

Thanks again for all your help,,,I think Im getting ready to make some purchases!!!!


----------

